# My lost in space robot from Brazil



## Mauricio_S (Oct 17, 2014)

Hi to all. English is not my native language then sorry in advance for possible mistakes here. I am from Brazil and I am a "lost in space" fan and a great fan from the robot. He is a childhood dream and for sure a possible obsession. It's my first attempt at making such a detailed kit and the end result may not be the best. I´d like to share this process with you guys. Basicaly i will follow the Steve 123 process. I´m using the starling tech kit because for me looks the more easy and complete. My goal is the robot from second and third season.

Some pictures from the kit and the starling kit

















So far so good...some pictures from the entire construction until now


----------



## Mauricio_S (Oct 17, 2014)

Due to the limitations of the post I shared the images in more than one post


----------



## Mauricio_S (Oct 17, 2014)

And that is it folks. As I progress I will posting here until I finish my robot.. Thanks.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Looking good!

Don't worry about your English - it's far better than my Portuguese.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Welcome to the nut house Mauricio! Your English is just fine as is your model building skills.

Glad to have you aboard. Pull up a chair and have fun....:thumbsup:

Carl-


----------



## Mauricio_S (Oct 17, 2014)

Many thanks guys. My model building skils are low but i´m enjoying it so much.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Nice work so far!

Looking forward to more of your build.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

very nice and clean work so far !


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Mauricio_S said:


> Many thanks guys. My model building skils are low but i´m enjoying it so much.


Having fun is what it is all about!

Carl-


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Welcome to our group, you are doing a fine job and I can't wait to see it finished. This internet is a grand way to meet new friends from all over the planet beats the heck out of snail mail, thanks for sharing. :wave: Karl


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm a big fan of the Robot as well ! And from what I see, your build is off to a great start :thumbsup: Can't wait to see more !


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Looking very good so far. I enjoyed the interior shots with the wiring. Very educational and helpful if I get around to doing the B9.


----------



## Mauricio_S (Oct 17, 2014)

Thank all for the incentive words. 
Real life is taking my time and until now not so much progress. From now i decide to make things a little different from Steve123 when using a starling theck kit. I thinking about it and decide in not glue the upper part from robot with lower part. My english is no good and i thinking the pictures will speak for itself.
I made this pictures using my wife fone cell and they not really becomes good. Beside i drill all the holes in lower torso(three) one of them i will not use because i decide to put the sound reset button and the rc antena inside the junction between upper and lower parts. How i will not use glue to keep the upper part with the lower part, i will use a "paperweight"(I really do not know how to name such thing in english) and the gravity must be enough to keep the parts together. The basic ideia in not glue this parts is for possible future maintenance.

Here we go:









although the image not have been good, you guys can see that the internal parts were well placed within the place:







´

this will be my weight paper. I'll still fill it with durepox:


















It will also serve to support the main circuit:









If someone see any possible problem with this my ideia, please let me know, any advice are welcome.


----------

